# Gundog needs a ride



## itsmyturtle (Jan 14, 2006)

I've bought an English setter pup that will be in South Bend, Indiana after the 25th of Jan. at my inlaws. Is there anyone headed west on I-80 into Iowa that this little girl can catch a ride with? Send me a PM or e-mail if you can help me out...much appreciated~!

Kelly


----------

